# Results date pool?



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

Wanna have a pool to see who gets closest on the delivery date? I'm not sure what the winner can get, but we can figure that out later.

I say June 16th.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 7, 2006)

That is great idea but what if the guy who guess correctly also then failed the test. In the end he is just a loser. :brick:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 7, 2006)

JUNE 10th JUNE 10th JUNE 10th :tone:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

:rotfl:

Maybe he/she can average the loss and the win out to be neutral.

THe bad thing will be the person who loses the pool and fails the test. So you all better guess right!!!! ITs a chance for redemtion over that nasty test!!! :BK:

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in for June 12th.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

Keep 'em coming.

BTW, I hope I overshot by about a week!

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

Drop 100, adjust fire!

Ed


----------



## VTskier (Jun 7, 2006)

June 8 for Vermont


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

June 12 - Monday Morning internet suprise


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 7, 2006)

How on the internet? Seeing your name as a registgered PE on your state board's site?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

yup :read:


----------



## meers (Jun 7, 2006)

> June 12 - Monday Morning internet suprise


ditto!


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 7, 2006)

What state are we talking about? Are we just going on the first letter if so we will have to make them scan it so we have proof.

I say the first person to get results will be 19 JUN 06


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 7, 2006)

I vote June 9 for GA.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 7, 2006)

> June 8 for Vermont


I sure hope so!!! rayers:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 8, 2006)

So is today going to be the day?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 8, 2006)

I say 2 more days.


----------



## Luis_O (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello there,

Texas will be the first state. Texans will be able to see their scores on their web site on JUne 21st (+/- one day)

BRING IT ON!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

Damn Texans!

There were 30 new engineers in Georgia this morning, but my scores are still listed as "pending"

Oh well tomorrow is another day


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 8, 2006)

Road Guy,

I checked the new ones. They were all by comity. So we haven't failed yet!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 8, 2006)

Nothing in my mailbox yesterday either.

Today would be nice.


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 8, 2006)

June 28th for Pennsylvania - that's my guess.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

this is blasphemy!

I was told June 12th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:kick:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello there,

I have seen the posts of people waiting results this week. My friends, for your own sake and mental sanity, do not expect results before June the 21st. If there are results before....GREAT  . If not give yourself some slack.

I agree that the October results were delayed because,Holydays(Thanksgiving) but do yourself a favor and control the anxiety. It will reflect in all aspects of your life and that is not good.Believe me...I was there :true:

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CEMENT_ (Jun 8, 2006)

i need a vacation


----------



## Twee (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, I'll throw in my guess as well...

How about June 14 - Hump Day!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

> Hello there,
> I have seen the posts of people waiting results this week. My friends, for your own sake and mental sanity, do not expect results before June the 21st. If there are results before....GREAT  . If not give yourself some slack.
> 
> I agree that the October results were delayed because,Holydays(Thanksgiving) but do yourself a favor and control the anxiety. It will reflect in all aspects of your life and that is not good.Believe me...I was there :true:
> ...


Luis_O,

Is that you? the real Luis_pr from the other site? If so, welcome :wel

If it is a different Luis, :wel to you as well.

But don't ruin my hopes that it will come tomorrow. LOL.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

VTskier - June 8th

ILvTigers - June 9 for GA

DVINNY - June 10

rleon82 - June 11

Road Guy - June 12th

civeng123 - June 12th

meers - ditto (June 12th)

Twee - June 14

EdinNO - June 16th

sapperslead - 2006 (June 16)

JoeysVee - June 19

VTEnviro - June 20

Luis_O - June the 21st

El Nica - June 23rd

JPMORGN11 - June 28th for Pennsylvania


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 9, 2006)

VTskier - June 8th

ILvTigers - June 9 for GA

DVINNY - June 10

*rleon82 - June 11*

Road Guy - June 12th

civeng123 - June 12th

meers - ditto (June 12th)

Twee - June 14

EdinNO - June 16th

sapperslead - 2006 (June 16)

JoeysVee - June 19

Luis_O - June the 21st

El Nica - June 23rd

JPMORGN11 - June 28th for Pennsylvania


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

VTskier - June 8th

ILvTigers - June 9 for GA

DVINNY - June 10

rleon82 - June 11

Road Guy - June 12th

civeng123 - June 12th

meers - ditto (June 12th)

Twee - June 14

EdinNO - June 16th

sapperslead - 2006 (June 16)

JoeysVee - June 19

*VTEnviro - June 20*

Luis_O - June the 21st

El Nica - June 23rd

JPMORGN11 - June 28th for Pennsylvania


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 9, 2006)

I say I should definitely have my Passing rayers: Results by the 27th of June or else :drunk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard Franz! +1


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

VTskier - June 8th

ILvTigers - June 9 for GA

DVINNY - June 10

rleon82 - June 11

Road Guy - June 12th

civeng123 - June 12th

meers - ditto (June 12th)

Twee - June 14

EdinNO - June 16th

sapperslead - 2006 (June 16)

JoeysVee - June 19

VTEnviro - June 20

Luis_O - June the 21st

El Nica - June 23rd

DrFranz - June 27

JPMORGN11 - June 28th for Pennsylvania


----------



## DrFranz (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks DVINNY


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 9, 2006)

WELCOME BRO!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello there,

Thanks for the welcome message DV. About the results,OK, I will lie to you. You will get them this weekend. :huh:

From what state are you my friend? I will tell a realistic date to expect results, to you and any other person looking for more reasons to became overanxious :drunk: (Is that a correct word?)

BRING IT ON!!!!!!! ;guns;


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello there,

Now that we know that California is being California, again, let us put this in writing. There is a list of the last test release schedule and beside an estimated time for this time. We will see how accurate is that. Good luck and passing letters to all of us :read:

1) TX (Dec 28/05) - *June 21st*

2) AZ ( Dec 27/05) - *June 21st*

3) AR (Dec 27/05) - *June 21st*

4) AL (Dec 28/05) - *June 21st*

5) NC (Web site Dec 29/05) - *June 21st*

6) FL (Dec 29/05) - *June 21st*

7) MS (Dec 29/05) - *June 21st*

8) OK (Dec 29/05) - *June 21st*

9) VA (Dec 30/05) - *June 21st*

10) MI (Dec 30/05) - *June 21st*

11) IN (Dec 30/05) -*June 21st*

12) TN (Dec 31 05) - *June 22nd*

13) MN (Dec/31/05) - *June 22nd*

14) AK (Jan 03/06) - *June 24th*

15) NM ( Dec 30/05) - *June 21st*

16) WV (Dec/31/05) - *June 22nd*

17) KY (Dec/30/05) - *June 21st*

18) WA (Dec/31/05) - *June 22nd*

19) SD (Jan 02/06) - *June 24th*

20) CO (web site Jan 02/06) - *June 23rd*

21) MT (web site Jan 02/06) - *June 23rd*

22) SC (Jan 03/06) - *June 24th*

23) DC (Jan 03/06) - *June 24th*

24) KS (Jan 04/06) - *June 24th*

25) NE (Jan 04/06) - *June 24th*

26) GA (Jan 05/06) - *June 24th*

27) VT (Jan 05/06) - *June 24th*

28) NH (Jan 05/06) - *June 24th*

29) LA (Jan 05/06) - *June 24th*

30) HI (Jan 05/06) - *June 24th*

31) OH (Jan 06/06) - *June 24th*

32) DE (Jan 06/06) - *June 24th*

33) NV (Jan 06/06) - *June 24th*

34) PA (Jan 07/06) - *June 24th*

35) WI (Jan 07/06) - *June 24th*

36) NY (Jan 09/06) - *June 26th*

37) ME (Jan 11/06) - *June 26th*

38) IL (Jan 12/06...Web site) - *June 26th*

39) OR (Jan 12/06) - *June 26th*

40) MD (Jan 13/06) - *June 26th*

41) CT (Jan 13/06) - *June 26th*

42) IA (Jan 14/06) - *June 26th*

43) NJ (Jan 17/06) - *June 26th*

44) MA (Jan 17/06) - *June 26th*

45) UT (Last week of December) - *June 26th*

46) Wyoming (Released the week of Jan 09/ @ Jan 14/06) - *June 26th*

47) North Dakota (No time specified) - No idea :blink:

48) ID (Mailed out December 28/05) - *June 29th*

49) Guam (Mailed out Jan 10/06) - *June 24th*

50) Rhode Island (Jan 20/06...letters mailed Jan 18/09) - *June 27th*

51) Missouri (Jan 23/06) - *June 30h*

52) Puerto Rico (Jan 23/06) - *June 30th* :rotfl:

California.....*JULY 14th....WAO*....I am sure that Calis will not mind as long as they receive passing letters. I would not.

I am loosing it now my friends. Just trying to divert my anxiety. Do not hate me for that....

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;guns;

BRING IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice. Looks like a lot of work. Thanks. :thumbsup:

But it looks like you didn't subtract a week or so to account for Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays, did you?

If that's true, perhaps we might get them a week or so sooner than your estimate.

Ed


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello there,

I hope you are right and I am wrong, but the minimun established for results to come out is 8 weeks. If it comes sooner than that :wel

Good luck my friend. I feel your pain

BRING IT ON!!!!! ;guns;


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice Work Luis, I think those are actually very good estimates, we'll see.

:claps:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

well looks like it wont be today


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Twee wins the pool!!!! She picked June 14th.

However, if she didn't get her results today, perhaps there's a technicality and someone else can still win or tie her if they get their results on the day they picked.

Ed


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

And for winning, she gets, absolutely nothing


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, but it preoccupied us for a while!

Ed


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

Preoccupied is something I am very familiar with


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

we can award her like.... 10 posts :cig:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

10 posts. That'll be cool. We could still have someone esle technically win if they get their results on the day they guessed.

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 14, 2006)

Ed - you said that Twee wins the pool... did someone get results?


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah dude wherre you been


----------



## Twee (Jun 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, I didn't get my results today 

so I guess my date doesn't mean anything in the pool.

But it's still a good day for me - 9th year anniv., my veggies plants survived the transplant, I got to finish 2 cups of coffee in peace this morning, and I have another day to fantasize that I had passed the PE!

Congrats to everyone who ma be getting their passing letters today!!!!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Dang, Twee,

You really did have a good day. Let us know how the celebration goes tonight!! 

Ed


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 14, 2006)

Details, Details :GotPics: :tone: :lmao:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

well hook you up with the 10 posts though :BK:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Depending on the pics, she might be crowned a moderator or even admin! 

Ed


----------



## Twee (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the 10 posts - could really use them!!!

I will apologize first - I am the ultimate lurker on these boards. I'll log in almost every 1/2 hour and just read. All the comments and great info you guys have been posting have made this long wait very bearable.

As for my own personal celebration - since DH has to work tonight (3rd watch as a P.O.), I'll be enjoying a bottle of shiraz all by myself. I think I deserve it for sticking around in this marriage thing this long...

My pic is up on the map - so what's the verdict!!! Bear in mind it's about 11 years old, but still the only half decent one I have


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Too many clothes!

What's up with the comment about sticking with the marriage so long? It can't be that bad.

Ed


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 14, 2006)

TWEE,

Noticed you are in IL. Any idea how we get our results? IDPR or CTS? Thanks.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

marriage has its good days, and then there are the other 362 days of the year...


----------



## Twee (Jun 14, 2006)

udpolo15 - I haven't the slightest clue. This was my first exam. I guess I could ask around, but since I don't work, I don't have any co-workers to ask. Which is exam did you take? I took the chem eng.

Road Guy - thanks again the 10 posts!

As for the marriage comment - I didn't really mean anything negative by it. It's just hard work! And I know I'll get bashed or even banned for this next comment, but men are just impossible at times!!!


----------



## hogfan1 (Jun 14, 2006)

And you are saying Women are not??? Hello, we all know how you women act during that time of the month. C'mon, you'll have to agree that both sexes are equally weighted in pros and cons. Plus marriage is not any relationship, it needs work from both parties.....

Boy, sounds like I am preaching... down boy!!! :suicide: ;guns;


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 14, 2006)

Twee,

I took the environmental. Nobody at my work has taken the exam in a while so they don't remember how they got it.

I thought I saw somewhere that we can find out online before we get the letters. Hopefully soon.


----------

